# New BMW M140i



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Two weeks ago I collected my new BMW M140i. For me it's the first brand new car I've had and since I've wanted a M135i since they were released, the 2 and a half month wait after placing my order was a long slog!

Here it is on collection. The dealer prep wasn't all that bad to be fair and no damage was noted on handover. Photos all taken on my iPhone so not the best quality.



















I've not had a chance to give it a full detail due to the weather we've had but this wash used the following products:

PM TFR
BH Auto Foam
Wowo's wheel cleaner (best cleaner I've used)
Gyeon Bathe
Gyeon Wetcoat
Wowo's tyre dressing

I washed the car after a weekend trip away. This gave me the first chance to drive the car elsewhere other than around the local area. I was amazed how it performed. Fuel economy, comfort and power exactly when needed. So far so good. Oh and did I mention the noise of the 6 cylinder engine :driver:



















This was the first I had used Power Maxed TFR and will do so on each wash from now on.










The alignment of the centre cap will be sorted when the wheels are taken off to be sealed.














































So two weeks in I've covered 1000 miles in this car and enjoyed every one. Can't say that I'm enjoying the regular visits to the fuel pumps which is slightly more than I did previously in my old diesel 3 Series!

I plan a full detail as soon as I can and will document it and update this thread.


----------



## Mnbrennan (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks great! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome car, my brother has just taken delivery of a brand new 120d m-sport which runs the same brake set up as yours.

Very nice cars.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Congratulations on the new car, she's a beaut.

Enjoy!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Beltin car, really fancy one of these in a couple of years... :thumb::thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks good mate :thumb:

Need to get out for a good blat with you soon.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely car fella and a I bet it's a hoot to drive, you say you had a 2 and a half month wait, well try a twelve month wait; that's how long I had to wait for my M2. Enjoy your M140i and many happy years of motoring with it.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

great little car you have there:thumb:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

macca666 said:


> Looks good mate :thumb:
> 
> Need to get out for a good blat with you soon.


We can get that sorted ASAP mate.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Lovely car fella and a I bet it's a hoot to drive, you say you had a 2 and a half month wait, well try a twelve month wait; that's how long I had to wait for my M2. Enjoy your M140i and many happy years of motoring with it.
> 
> View attachment 48889


Ouch! That's slightly worse than my 2 months. I think I spent most days either onto the BMW Genius or watching YouTube videos!

Yeah it's good fun every time I get in it. I like how you can be a hooligan (not that I would be) or take it easy. Still to fully give it stick but now it's just over 1000 miles I will start opening it up a bit more.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

rojer386 said:


> Ouch! That's slightly worse than my 2 months. I think I spent most days either onto the BMW Genius or watching YouTube videos!
> 
> Yeah it's good fun every time I get in it. I like how you can be a hooligan (not that I would be) or take it easy. Still to fully give it stick but now it's just over 1000 miles I will start opening it up a bit more.


Oh you do that rojer, these cars are built for performance driving, my M2 is coming up to 1000 miles and the thing wants to dance, I know BMW have upped the M140i's power over it's predecessor and have tweaked the chassis, don't forget the running in service around the 1200 mile mark. :thumb:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Oh you do that rojer, these cars are built for performance driving, my M2 is coming up to 1000 miles and the thing wants to dance, I know BMW have upped the M140i's power over it's predecessor and have tweaked the chassis, don't forget the running in service around the 1200 mile mark. :thumb:


There is no run in service for these, was the same as the M135 too. 
It's the torque in this car that's impressive, any gear, foot down and it pulls!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice indeed, white and red leather a great combo.

Could you update us on how you find the box as I am thinking of one of these for my next motor but have heard stories that it changes gears a lot?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

That Is the exact spec I'd have, I love everything about that!

Nice mate


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

rojer386 said:


> There is no run in service for these, was the same as the M135 too.
> It's the torque in this car that's impressive, any gear, foot down and it pulls!


That to me matters more than top end horse power, the pulling power between gears, for those stealthy over takes.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

ALANSHR said:


> Very nice indeed, white and red leather a great combo.
> 
> Could you update us on how you find the box as I am thinking of one of these for my next motor but have heard stories that it changes gears a lot?


It only changes when I decide, it's the manual gearbox. I did try the auto but as much as it was a great box I still like the manual. The auto blip on the downshift is a nice touch.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Great looking car and love seeing red leather.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly mate,I couldn't cope with white in the winter though mate, seats look very nice.


----------



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Great looking car congrats

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

Fantastic car and looking lovely with those seats.:argie::argie:


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

I've got one on order too, the wait is killing me!


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Love the gloss on that paintwork :argie:

Not the car for me sadly but amazing machine none the less:thumb::buffer:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

lovely


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Cracking car same spec I would have went for too. These reviews of Power Maxed TFR really aren't helping, everyone seems to love the stuff but i've just bought 5l of the autoglym APC.


----------



## Midlife (Sep 6, 2016)

What a car real monster in disguise, now interestingly I have recently got rid of my 3 series diesel it was the 330d six cylinder 2014 Auto zf8 speed model. I owned it for 2 years and just missed a manual gearbox so much and also the noise of a petrol engine had been looking at the 340i however you mentioned in your excellent write up the dreaded fuel economy and as you've only done a 1k mileage so far I'm guessing this is the only fly in the ointment?
Nice to see you listed the cleaning products used and their results look outstanding especially good to use are the wheel cleaner and power maxed foam looking at results.
The photo of the rear end with that gloss is outstanding. Is the three door much different interior space as rear legroom for passengers would stop me from buying this model? Are those 18" wheels without runflats...


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice motor - was looking at a pre-reg one in Sytner a few weeks back - lot of performance for their £29k, i just couldn't live with the mpg doing 300miles a week commuting


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

Had mine nearly 3 months and have only covered 1000 miles!


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

percymon said:


> Nice motor - was looking at a pre-reg one in Sytner a few weeks back - lot of performance for their £29k, i just couldn't live with the mpg doing 300miles a week commuting


You could get one new for less than that!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Mr Kirk said:


> You could get one new for less than that!


Well it was over £6.5k off before you started haggling :thumb: - was sat in showroom ready to go.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

percymon said:


> Well it was over £6.5k off before you started haggling :thumb: - was sat in showroom ready to go.


I got £8k off mine, factory order, no haggling.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Midlife said:


> What a car real monster in disguise, now interestingly I have recently got rid of my 3 series diesel it was the 330d six cylinder 2014 Auto zf8 speed model. I owned it for 2 years and just missed a manual gearbox so much and also the noise of a petrol engine had been looking at the 340i however you mentioned in your excellent write up the dreaded fuel economy and as you've only done a 1k mileage so far I'm guessing this is the only fly in the ointment?
> Nice to see you listed the cleaning products used and their results look outstanding especially good to use are the wheel cleaner and power maxed foam looking at results.
> The photo of the rear end with that gloss is outstanding. Is the three door much different interior space as rear legroom for passengers would stop me from buying this model? Are those 18" wheels without runflats...


Thanks for your comments.

When I mentioned the fuel economy was poor it was more in comparison with my old diesel 3 Series (which wasn't great to be fair). I know these photos may spark a reaction from macca666 as I'm always going on about fuel economy. I've just been out to the car and taken the next two photos.










That average 30.7 is from the current tank of fuel but you can see the graph is easily near 40 at times.

This is overall since I collected the car which has been a good mix of long runs, short and the occasional blast here and there for that noise....I did mention the noise didn't I....










I know people will argue that you don't buy a 3.0ltr turbo car for fuel economy and to an extent that's correct, however as this is my daily I do need it to be economical within reason and this next photos shows how good it can be on a long journey is cold conditions.










Overall so far this car is ticking all boxes for me.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Mr Kirk said:


> I got £8k off mine, factory order, no haggling.


I agree with that....very good discounts/dealer contributions to be had on these.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Overall I don't think 30 is too bad, engine will just be loosening up a bit now after 1k miles so should improve a little which i think is amazing for a 3 ltr turbo with 300+++bhp, a 3 ltr capri would have only done 20 round town


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

I've had mine a month now, done 1500 miles so far and loving it!

You seem to be getting much better mpg figures than me. This is my morning commute to Leeds, consistently low, except for a long down hill ha!










it wouldn't be so bad, but the Mrs car is not much better on Mpg either so regular trips to the petrol station for both of us! Worth it though, both good fun in different ways


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

I went out yesterday in mine. About 60 miles mixed driving. Including some fun with an s5 and a fair bit of spirited driving in sport. Averaged 28 mpg.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

My m135i has managed 29.7mpg in 20months, that's with 380bhp and 454lbft of torque!
My old 2.0 edition 30 golf had 27.6mpg over the 4 years.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

bmerritt87 said:


> I've had mine a month now, done 1500 miles so far and loving it!
> 
> You seem to be getting much better mpg figures than me. This is my morning commute to Leeds, consistently low, except for a long down hill ha!


Ouch, not nice figures. Where you commuting from? I certainly dont miss my morning commute to Leeds, most of it was always 10mph or less...


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Got 3500 miles on my M135i - around town its in the low 20's, motorway work will see low-mid 30's, about the same as my old Jaguar S Type R with a chunk more power and weight - so much for BMW efficient dynamics - does not bother me as the car is a lot of fun


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

cadmunkey said:


> Ouch, not nice figures. Where you commuting from? I certainly dont miss my morning commute to Leeds, most of it was always 10mph or less...


I commute from Mirfield so it's about 30 miles a day. It's not too bad, takes about an hour each way. I'm using roughly a tank a week which includes some weekend use aswell. It's just frustrating having the power under the right foot and not being able to use it! I do enjoy coming up the M621 out of Leeds though, tend to be able to open it up for a few short seconds ha.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

bmerritt87 said:


> I commute from Mirfield so it's about 30 miles a day. It's not too bad, takes about an hour each way. I'm using roughly a tank a week which includes some weekend use aswell. It's just frustrating having the power under the right foot and not being able to use it! I do enjoy coming up the M621 out of Leeds though, tend to be able to open it up for a few short seconds ha.


Not too far away from me then. You get to enjoy the rush hour crawl past Motorhog scrapyard on the way back home


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

cadmunkey said:


> Not too far away from me then. You get to enjoy the rush hour crawl past Motorhog scrapyard on the way back home


Ha, yes some days! Other days I'll nip over the tops by the grey Ox and have a bit of fun


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

congratulation, I am still looking for one 130I first gen and you alreade have the youngest and biggest brother lol..

amazing car, enjoy it.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Lovely can bud


----------



## Imperialjim (Aug 19, 2013)

bmerritt87 said:


> Ha, yes some days! Other days I'll nip over the tops by the grey Ox and have a bit of fun


Nice little run that, enjoy the bit from Clifton to Hartshead best i think, short but sweet!


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

Gti all day for me


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Very nice - love the interior :thumb:


----------



## rwilko (Sep 19, 2012)

Great looking car, nice shine there too! Out of interest, how do you find the rear end traction when pressing on a bit on damp/wet roads?


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

rwilko said:


> Great looking car, nice shine there too! Out of interest, how do you find the rear end traction when pressing on a bit on damp/wet roads?


I don't think the grip is too bad when going some. Pulling out of junctions can be a challenge but I don't find much issue when moving. That said, a prod of the right pedal will easily get the rears spinning if I want them to. I managed to get it spinning in 4th a few days ago which was interesting :lol:


----------



## rwilko (Sep 19, 2012)

bmerritt87 said:


> I don't think the grip is too bad when going some. Pulling out of junctions can be a challenge but I don't find much issue when moving. That said, a prod of the right pedal will easily get the rears spinning if I want them to. I managed to get it spinning in 4th a few days ago which was interesting :lol:


Spinning in 4th is pretty good going! I was just wondering as I find the M4 to be tricky on cold wet roads, in the dry it sticks well but damp makes things lively. The rear steps out quite a bit even in a straight line when upshifting from 2nd to 3rd when pushing on


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yep, powerful rwd cars make cold wet driving conditions fun! I enjoy it though, it's never done anything that isn't controllable/recoverable (Yet!!)


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Having it twitch in the damp just makes the drive more fun I think! Kept within control obviously


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

**Update**

My M140i is now 6200 miles old and has loosened up nicely. The noise, power and acceleration is just brilliant. Coupled with the economy if I'm on a boring motorway for my daily commute it's a great all rounder.

Gave it a bit of a clean yesterday and noticed that there had been some dye transfer from my jeans onto my drivers seat so decided to start with giving both the front seats a clean.

I used a leather cleaner that I picked up from the Autobrite stand at Waxstock last year. It smells good and from what I needed it to do it did a great job. A couple of sprays directly onto the leather and then I worked in the product with a soft brush. I took a photo before cleaning but the dye transfer didn't come out too well on the camera.










I didn't take any during the cleaning stage but both front seats were cleaned and left to dry before being coated in Gyeon Q2 Leathercoat. While this was curing the rest of the interior was hoovered out, mats given a light shampoo and left to dry over night. The Gyeon Leathercoat had overnight to cure before I sat on the seat.




























The car was given a full wash using my usual 3 bucket method (bucket for the wheels). And then dried. Windows were cleaned inside using Gtechniq G6 and I also found that this is an excellent product for cleaning the gloss black interior parts/iDrive screen.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Over the winter months I applied some Gtechniq Smart Glass to the windscreen and two front windows, write up can be found here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389331

I have also applied Gtechniq Wheel Armour to all 4 wheels and brake calipers. I didn't take any photos or do any sort of write up during this but if anyone has any questions about application then give me a shout.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks good mate interior looking well :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

We have the 240i and these BMW 3.0ltr 6 pots are superb engines.

Looks very nice indeed buddy.


----------



## Jonika21 (May 27, 2014)

Looks mint ! Epic car 

Enviado do meu SM-T580 através de Tapatalk


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I've not added any update to this in a while. I have had lots going on with my personal life which meant the car took a bit of a sidestep as you can imagine. I was still washing it regularly at macca666's place.

Anyway, for some reason I didn't update this with the application of Gtechniq Smart Wheels. I applied that to the wheels after about 1000 miles (I'm now on 23000 miles.). They received a full wheel off and decontamination prior to application and the results were great. It made the wheels so easy to clean. The coating lasted well and up until recently I was still seeing small signs of protection.

Recently I had 4 tyres replaced, the originals lasted really well and at 22500 miles I was happy to have them changed. Replaced like for like with new Pilot Super Sports. I felt that this was a good time to protect the wheels again. I had looked at many different manufacturers but decided with Carbon Collective. I had bought some Carbon Collective Platinum Glass and Platinum paint (I applied this to items non car related). As I had some platinum paint left I decided I would give it a go on my wheels.

So the wheels came off the car...





































The wheels were cleaned using a variety of wheel cleaners, fallout remover and Tardis.




























The callipers received the same level of cleaning and decontamination.










Prior to the application of the Carbon Collective Platinum Paint the wheels were fully dried and given a going over with an IPA.



















Prior to fitting back on to the car the centre caps were all fitted properly to satisfy DW OCD!










Since application of this coating I've washed the car a few times and when cleaning the wheels they are so much easier to remove all dirt and brake dust. I'll keep an eye on the durability of the coating but I'm sure it will be fine for a while.

If anyone is interested in the products used I can update the thread with this information.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

If the CC Paint is anywhere near the quality of CC Platinum Wheels, you'll not be disappointed.

I think CC P.Wheels is dedicated for the wheels as it'll probably be better under heat conditions that wheels are subject to from braking etc...


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> If the CC Paint is anywhere near the quality of CC Platinum Wheels, you'll not be disappointed.
> 
> I think CC P.Wheels is dedicated for the wheels as it'll probably be better under heat conditions that wheels are subject to from braking etc...


Yeah that's what I thought but I had PW there and thought I would give it a shot. Having used a few products now from CC I must say I'm very impressed.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

pocket rocket, nice thread to read.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

So I finally got around to prepping the car for the horrible winter weather that is no doubt just around the corner.

Some of you may have read my review on detailed online products that I have been using lately - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=409441

I used many of these products today in my pre winter decontamination wash. Once the car had been washed I gave it a good going over with Autosmart Red 7



















Fair bit of fallout but nothing too extreme. Then I moved onto removing little tar deposits that had built up over the summer










Easily taken car of with the old faithful....Tardis.

I dug out the DA and gave the paint a small tickle with a few different polish and pad combos before I applied a coating of Mitchell & King Blanc. Specially designed for white cars.










I applied Blanc using a wax applicator that I bought recently from detailedonline. I had been meaning to buy one of these applicators for a while and now I wish I had bought some sooner. They make applying wax much easier and it fits perfectly into the 200ml pot of wax.










The wax went on easy and left for a few minutes, maybe 4-5 minutes at most and using a buffing towel came off really easily. It has a scent that I can't quite put my finger on, a little minty maybe. Maybe John will read this and put me right.

Anyway, a few finished shots from the rear of the car. It's really hard to capture the depth of shine or gloss using an iPhone and these photos don't do it justice. The OH even commented "that's really shiny" so it must be looking quite decent.




























That's all for now. Thanks for reading guys.

Brian


----------



## Polarbert (Oct 13, 2006)

Lovely car. Love the fact you went for a proper gearbox!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks fantastic, brilliant job done to it.:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Come up really well mate :thumb:


----------



## Justin2 (Oct 23, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## DetailedOnline (Jun 18, 2018)

Beautiful motor mate! Really like these in white.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Update on the Carbon Collective Platinum Paint on my wheels. This coating was applied in August this year and as you can see from these photos it is still holding uo really well. It makes cleaning much easier with most of the dirt being removed by the pressure washer.


----------



## kylehastings1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Mint car mate ! Hoping to get one after winters over but need to see how things are haha ! Happy driving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I've not updated this thread in a while due to all the reviews I've been doing for the DeatiledOnline products.

After washing the car earlier today I decided to remove the rear lights and clean in behind them.

Long overdue










Using Detailedonline APC and a detailing brush I got rid of all the much that had gathered behind the light. Once clean I went over the paintwork with some of DetailedOnline Total 3 in 1 polish










and then to finish it off, I added a layer of Surreal Wax!

Wax curing










Buffed off










Just a pity this shine will never be seen.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm rubbish at keeping this updated!

Just prior to the first MOT (passed with flying colours) and second service (plugs/brake fluid etc) I coated the wheels with some Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels as the previous coating was starting to show signs of failing. It is an easy coating to apply and makes wheel cleaning in this weather much easier










Anyway, a few photos of the manky 140 so far this winter:





































Someone at work thought it would be funny to scrape "wash me" on to the boot lid. As you can imagine I didn't find it funny.




























It's a pity it never stays this clean for very long.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I decided to make use of the quiet roads on 1st January 2020 and decided on a mini road trip. I was on the road for 0730 and for this that know it, headed straight to Dukes Pass. I can't believe how good this road is and I had it all to myself. What a start to the New Year.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I decided to try out some of the garage accessories sold by ODK.

The quality of the holders is really decent and they look great full of products....DetailedOnline fanboy I know (before Macca pipes up with that)



















These tidy up the garage nicely and means I have all of my mostly used products close to hand when out cleaning the cars.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

rojer386 said:


> I decided to try out some of the garage accessories sold by ODK.
> 
> The quality of the holders is really decent and they look great full of products....DetailedOnline fanboy I know (before Macca pipes up with that)
> 
> ...


They do look good mate and I'd never call you a fanboy 

Need to get a catch up and I'll see them in the flesh justndont seem to have the time as someone keeps hassling me to get the 'Stro on the road to take to Waxstock so it's taking up my spare time


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good mate, cars come up really well :thumb: 

Those holders look very nice :thumb: 

How are you finding the carbon collective wheel sealant compared to what you used last time ? My raceglaze Nano sealant is running down, so starting the look out on what to try if I change, cheers


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> Looking good mate, cars come up really well :thumb:
> 
> Those holders look very nice :thumb:
> 
> How are you finding the carbon collective wheel sealant compared to what you used last time ? My raceglaze Nano sealant is running down, so starting the look out on what to try if I change, cheers


Thanks Andy.

CC Plat Wheels is great. Easy to apply and does what it says on the tin. Makes cleaning the wheels a breeze. I use a wheel cleaner each time I clean the wheels and it shows no sign of deterioration.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

For those of you that use Instagram, I have eventually decided to start a page dedicated to the 140 and everything car cleaning/detailing. Nothing too exciting just somewhere to document a hobby that we all love. I'd appreciate a follow if you wouldn't mind:

@that_clean_m140i

:thumb:


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

rojer386 said:


> I decided to try out some of the garage accessories sold by ODK.
> 
> The quality of the holders is really decent and they look great full of products....DetailedOnline fanboy I know (before Macca pipes up with that)
> 
> ...


Can I ask where you got the holders from? I had a look but could not find any. I'm probably being blind so I apologise in advance.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

st33ly said:


> Can I ask where you got the holders from? I had a look but could not find any. I'm probably being blind so I apologise in advance.


I think this is them:

https://mpcarcare.co.uk/

Also think Dan at ODK stocks some of them.

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Lovely motor.
I'm thinking of one of these or a m235i as my next car which will be a daily driver. 

Has your mpg improved much ?

Does yours have the pro Nav and updated stereo if so what are your thoughts.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Nidge76 said:


> I think this is them:
> 
> https://mpcarcare.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Yeah that the same holders as I have :thumb:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

renton said:


> Lovely motor.
> I'm thinking of one of these or a m235i as my next car which will be a daily driver.
> 
> Has your mpg improved much ?
> ...


Thanks Renton.

Mine is my daily and if you drive sensibly then it isn't all that bad on fuel. on a long run at a steady pace I've seen the MPG as high as 44mpg. If however I am out for a blast then it is considerably lower.

I have the regular poverty business nav and standard stereo and for what I need it to do it is absolutely fine,

I will be changing this later this year. I considered changing at the end of the summer last year but couldn't find anything in the same bracket that wanted me to change to for. It is a great all rounder.


----------

